# Canadian Student Looking for work.



## kong_jr. (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all ... I'm a university student from Canada. I am graduating this fall (I hope  ). 

I am looking for a little adventure and something different, so I was wanting to try living in Thailand for a while. 

However, I'm in need of a job. I'm just looking to hear if anyone has any advice about finding work for an engineering student with little to no experience 

I'm just looking for some sort of entry level job, get some experience and take home just enough money to pay the bills (my student loans included).

I don't ask the world ... or to be rich ... just to be happy and try something new.

So, does anyone have some advice? I'm not really sure where to start, where to look, what to look for, what a decent salary is over there (or living expenses). 

I briefly looked at the topics in the forum and didn't really see anything dealing with a student fresh out of university. So that's why I created a new topic. I will look through other topics tomorrow sometime  

Anyway, any help/advice is appreciated here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to discourage you, but you would have more luck finding a job overseas if you had a few years experience under your belt. Try to find a job locally for an international company that could maybe send you overseas - for business trips at first, and then maybe for a full transfer (with expat benefits!). 

It is significantly easier to find an overseas job if you can point to some successful overseas experience (even just regular business trips). There are alot of risks in hiring a foreigner looking for adventure (nevermind all the paperwork to get work permits for a foreigner). Show them that you've worked overseas before - even for a few weeks or a couple months - and they'll be far more likely to consider your application.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Another option would be to teach English. I think an engineering job for a new graduate would be difficult to find. Even if you found a job with a western company, you would probably be expected to speak Thai.


----------



## lfin (Oct 8, 2007)

Does Canada have the equivalent of the Peace Corps? That would be a wonderful place to put some of your university skills to work, and to see the world.


----------



## Roger Dennerley (Jun 14, 2008)

Kong jr,

If you are still looking for work, please contact me directly or post back on this board. I may be able to help you out with a 3 to 6 month position. If you have an updated CV, please forward it.

Thanks,

Roger D


----------

